# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Oğuzname

## anau

*1.000.000 (Bir Milyon)'u Geçtik!*
On Altı Yıldız ilk yayına başladığı Haziran 2010 tarihinden itibaren her geçen gün büyümeye devam etti. Allah’ın izni ve sizlerin duaları ve destekleri ile bugün itibarı ile 1.000.000 (Bir Milyon) kişiye ulaşmış bulunuyoruz.
Evet, Oktan Keleş'in yazıp-çizdiği Kulbak Bilge çizgi romanı 16 Yıldız takipçileri tarafından olağanüstü ilgi gördü ve 10.02.2015 tarihi itibarı ile Bir Milyon kişi tarafından okundu. http://www.onaltiyildiz.com/haber.php?haber_id=3811
Dünya tarihi ve özellikle de Türk tarihine ait yeni sırların açıklandığı, yeni bilgilerin ve tefekkür kapılarının açıldığı roman, her geçen gün daha geniş kitlelere ulaşmaya devam etmekte olup, Kulbak Bilge'nin 17. Bölümü ise sadece 16 Yıldız'da bir milyon sayısına ulaştı. Diğer sosyal paylaşım siteleri ile birlikte hesaplandığında milyonlarca kişiye ulaşmış gözüküyor. Kulbak Bilge'yi okumaya ve tefekküre devam, diyoruz. 
16 Yıldız, ilk yayına başladığında yazılarımız 1.000 civarında okunuyordu. O zaman bir sohbet esnasında Oktan Keleş şöyle demişti: “Erol, gün gelecek milyonları aşacağız inşallah, Allah utandırmasın.” Çok şükür bu söz, bugün karşılığını buldu. O zamanlar için hayal bile edilmeyecek bir rakamdı bunlar bizim için.
On Altı Yıldız, çizgisini hiç bozmadan, yine hiç bilinmeyenleri gündeme getirecek ve yayınladığı her konunun orijinal belgeleri ile tarihe damgasını vurmaya devam edecektir inşallah... 
Geriye dönüp baktığımızda, özellikle Türk Tarihi ile bilinmeyenler ilk defa Oktan Keleş tarafından açıklandı. Verdiği ön istihbaratların sonradan doğrulanması ile Oktan Keleş kendine Türk Milleti'nin gönlünde müstesna bir yer edindi.
Oktan Keleş, tarihi ifşaları ve Deruni Tefekkür konuları ile bir çığır açtı. Türk Milleti ve İslam alemi için yeni bir bakış açısı getirdi. Anlattığı tasavvuf sohbetleri yeni kapıları araladı ve Kalperenler zuhur etti.
Gelecek’te de inşallah hep konuşulan ve iz bırakacak bir topluluk olarak tarihteki yerini alacak bir grup...
Kalperenler, geleceğin şifresi sizde gizli inşallah…
16 Yıldız Sitesi ilk kurulduğundan bu yana bizlere desteklerini esirgemeyen tüm dostlarımıza teşekkür ediyoruz. 
Cenab-ı Allah, Oktan Keleş'ten, isimlerini bildiğimiz ve bilmediğimiz tüm erenler'den razı olsun. Rabbim cümlesinin muradını versin.
 
*Erol Elmas* 
[email protected] 
Twitter:@emiryildizdan 
http://www.onaltiyildiz.com/images/haber/6165.jpg

----------

